# Konic 4 Set-Up



## animal (May 20, 2004)

Just took my custom 9wt TFO rod i built off the finishing motor awhile ago and now I'm ready to set up my reel. I picked up a Lamson Konic 4 and need some help on how to properly set it up. I have 30lb Dacron for backing and 90ft of 9wt intermediate slow sink line...I'll be using this for surf fishing. How much backing do you think I can fit on the reel?...I checked on lamsons website but I have a hard time believing that it can fit 240yards of 30lb...plus I don't have a line counter....should I just go half way up the spool with the backing? Will that leave enough room for the fly line?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

If done correctly you will he able to get all of it but take it to basspro or local to use machine. If you are still worried call lamson. They have great customer service and will get you set up.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Do not do this on your own....


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

When I spool my bait casters with mono and braid I start off with the braid and then fill spool with my mono backing. If I start with 150 yards of braid and want to put 75 yards on a reel leaving me 75 yards for next time I just walk out 75 yards . I like my spools full so it is impossible to know how much space to leave for the 75 yards of braid. I load my line backwards. Braid followed by the backing. Now I can load the reel with as much line as I choose. Then I take it all off and swap ends. Wind it back on and it is just the right amount of line. When I spool my fly reels I do it the same way. It seems like a lot of trouble but it works for me. Good luck .


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Save yourself any future trouble and never use braid on a fly reel. Espically if you don't know what your doing...just don't do it period. By taking your reel to a proper shop will guarantee that the spool is correctly lined and balanced.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

First and foremost NO ONE EVER DIED FROM INSTALLING THER OWN BACKING, it's not black majic or the proverbial "rocket science". I know of one great shop and lots that are mediocre in the area. So having it installed at a mediocre shop does not insure backing is properly installed any better than you can do. 

IMHO at BassPro and Cabelas your are really taking your tackle in your own hands as many many of the sales clerks there don't know what they are doing any better than any poster here.

Yes it does take time to install but it is an easy task at home, albeit your hand will be tired. Your reel has a brochure that gives the capacity. Most fly books have great tutorials on this. 

For salt water reels I like to spray a bit of line dressing every 25-30yds to help keep salt water from soaking in line and potentially corroding spool on the inside faces (not may shops will do this at all). 

Worst out come is you don't put it on tightly and evenly is you conceivably loose a fish. Hey pay your money take your chance.

Pete A.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> Save yourself any future trouble and never use braid on a fly reel. Espically if you don't know what your doing...just don't do it period. By taking your reel to a proper shop will guarantee that the spool is correctly lined and balanced.


I said I use braid on bait casters not fly reel. I think the challenge is to get all the backing you can and leave room for fly line. Of course use correct backing for fly reel.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

My Spot said:


> I said I use braid on bait casters not fly reel. I think the challenge is to get all the backing you can and leave room for fly line. Of course use correct backing for fly reel.


Again Spot, take the time to read other threads. One person mentions braid and tomorrow there will be 2 more threads asking how to string power pro. I know you knew what you meant but reread what you wrote and you'll see it could be taken either way....we simple folks here Spot...simple.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> Again Spot, take the time to read other threads. One person mentions braid and tomorrow there will be 2 more threads asking how to string power pro. I know you knew what you meant but reread what you wrote and you'll see it could be taken either way....we simple folks here Spot...simple.


Back to you billy read my my post . The first thing I said was bait caster and explained how I get correct amount of line. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

My Spot said:


> When I spool my fly reels I do it the same way. .


:tongue:


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> :tongue:


Exactly. Fly line then backing. Take it off and reverse it.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg @ Sportmans finest in Austin
Bruce @ The Tackle Box in San Antonio
The boys @ ifly in Houston
Orvis Store @ swans landing

these guys don't mess around and will get you squared up...


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

animal ,im sure the folks at waterworks know what their reels hold .if it says 240 then put 240.i dont see how in the world you could reel backing over fly line?:spineyes:


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

go shallower said:


> animal ,im sure the folks at waterworks know what their reels hold .if it says 240 then put 240.i dont see how in the world you could reel backing over fly line?:spineyes:


Word.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Try the whole 240 or heck put 250 on there and see how it works. You can always strip off the fly line and trim the backing as needed. If you are connecting the lines with loop to bimini then all you have to do is tie a new knot in the backing. Don't over spool it and make sure the backing is packed on there tight! You took the time to build the rod yourself, you are certainly capable of spooling the reel.

I like to rig my own gear and I'm a dork that likes to tie knots so I don't trust a clerk behind a counter (unless at a reputable shop like mentioned above) but what do I know I use braid for backing........


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Chances are a fish will never take you into the backing, at least in Texas or if you are offshore. If any redfish in Texas takes you into your backing we might have issues. If any fish ever takes you 100 yards into your backing you are in trouble. Have a friend stand on a phone book to get some tension on it. 

Mono as backing on a bait caster? One more knot that could fail in my opinion. Just spool it up with a full thing of power pro, and when you when the line gets a little old switch it around.


----------

